# Adding a new zone - hydronic baseboard



## paulrost (Oct 8, 2009)

I need some guidance with several questions on the actual tie in to the water.

1. Manifold picture is below. I am going to tie into the first tee on the left below in the manifold. Do I need to drop all the water from the system at the main drain valve (not in the pic below) or can I merely manage it by shutting off the zones (in the manifold pic below)?

2. When I get ot the stage of having to bleed the system, do I need to do anything with the expansion tank?

3. I assume that when bleeding the zone after hooking everything up, I do not need to over ride the main water inlet supply.. the pressure value should automatically allow more water into the system to accommodate for all the water I am emptying during the bleed process????









Thanks!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope you are a plumber, if so Introduce yourself. Otherwise please go to a DIY site like DIY chatroom.

Thanks.


----------



## paulrost (Oct 8, 2009)

I am not a plumber by trade. But rather a commerical roofer by trade. I successfully installed a Slant Fin Victory unit myself in my home last season without a hitch and was looking to add a zone now. Just thought someone here might be able to help quickly. But I am sure I can figure it out and I have a boat load of plumbers I can go to directly. Just was attempting to get this done in the morning. Did not notice the rules until you pointed it out (very new to the Web). But I usually get it done regardless. Thanks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

